# Feeding Fresh Food



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to try feeding some fresh food (octopus, shrimp, squid) to my fish. Just to clarify, I mean fresh and not live food. 

However, I am worried about the transmission of diseases. If I freeze the food before feeding it, would that take care of potential diseases?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i feed my anemone and snails frozen cocktail shrimp and they love it.


----------

